# So whos going to see Spiderman



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Anyone on planning on seeing Spiderman?

I got the oportunity to go to a premiere of it tommorow night but not sure if I can attend or not.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Spiderman is a movie for the plebeian faction...I am going to save my money for the next French Audrey Tautou outing....






(NOT!!!!)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm definitely there - Spiderman and Sam Raimi combined! What more could you want (except maybe a Bruce Campbell cameo)?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I watched an HBO special about Spiderman and it does look interesting. I will probably go and see it mainly for the effects and the music (Danny Elfman who also did the sountracks for Batman, Beetlegeuse and Mars Attacks).


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I've seen Toby McGuire in several movies. He's a kick. I would like to see it, but will probably be occupied. Thanks for DBS and DVD.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh ya....my sons birthday is this week and he has asked to go see it, I'm looking forward to it as well.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Friday night, I'm there! I've only waited 30 years for this!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

as charlie ergen says to his dealers:"You asked for it, you got it"

one Bruce Campbell cameo served up in Spiderman-and it's better than the darkman cameo!!!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The only thing I find wierd is that the Spider Man costume hasnt really changed since the showed SpiderMan as a part of the old PBS Electric Company show. 

(Anyone remember that?!)


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *The only thing I find wierd is that the Spider Man costume hasnt really changed since the showed SpiderMan as a part of the old PBS Electric Company show.
> 
> (Anyone remember that?!) *


Marvel tried to change his outfit once, but fans demanded the return of the classic red-and-blue design. I liked the new design (all black, with a wrap-around white spider design) but they made the right call when they went back to the original.

And for the record, its Spider-Man, not Spiderman.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Howard Stern saw the movie yesterday and was raving about it, he said it was the Best Comic Book to Live Action movie he has even seen.

I think I may have to see this one.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Is there a movie coming coming out/ Who is this Spider person?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Shhh Geronimo, don't tell anyone but
Spider-Man is


Spoiler



Peter Parker



Remember don't tell anyone!


----------



## rbird (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spanishannouncetable _
> *And for the record, its Spider-Man, not Spiderman.  *


 What, you mean his name's not Phil Spiderman? 

(Sorry, bad Friends reference. I'll stop now)

Bob


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Wait, Geronimos real name is Peter Parker. Does that mean he is....

Nah can't be.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i know they won't have it in the film, but....

"Spider-Man, Spider-Man...does what ever a spider can"

"Spins a web, any size-catches theives, just like flies"

"LOOK OUT!!! Here comes the Spider-Man!!!!!!"

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :hi:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey jrjcd, I though I was the only one who remembered that song. God how come Cartoon Network does not air that great show?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

if you watched the academy awards last month, when tobey mcguire and kirsten dunst came out to present whatever award they were presenting, they didn't play any music from the film, but instead played the spidey theme song from the old cartoon-it was kinda cool, but mcguire looked a little pissed...i have a feeling he's gonna pull a val kilmer first opportunity


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Anybody heard the Ramones cover of the Spidey cartoon theme?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh yeah! I'm excited! I've watched the MTV special as well as the E! Channel's Spidermania which aired last night, along with the red carpet premiere! Every tv-spot and trailer looks fantastic. This is THE movie of the year. Sure there will be other great ones such as that little film called Star Wars, but this is Spider-Man's first big screen appearance and he's been around for 40 years! It looks like a great movie as I've heard Sam Raimi was a fan of the comic books and I think for the most part, he says he's kept it true to the comics. I also heard him mention last night that fans will notice a cameo by two other villains. Sounds intersting!

I'm worked up for disappointment. I hope it'll be good, I'm sick of all of these super hero spoof movies that have been out. I hated every one of the Batman movies, because I felt like none of them were true to the comic. They were either too dark or too much like the stupid show from the 60's. I thought X-Men was really good and this movie LOOKS like it might follow more closely with that. Hopefully the studios are catching on. In any case, I will be seeing it. I'm a _sucker for hype.

Click here to watch a movie trailer


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I won't be seeing it, at least not on opening day. I have SATs Saturday morning and I'd rather get the sleep than sit in a hot, crowded, sold-out movie theater and get and feel like crap for my SATs the next morning. Maybe I'll see it some other time, depending on how willing I am to throw away $9.50!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Listening to the Stern show this morning we learned that in one scene there is a guy on the Subway singing the old Spiderman theme, and also the song itself is used as the second song in the closing credits.

So if you stay through the credits you will hear the classic Spider-Man theme.


----------

